# Paying $76,000 to be taller



## Catlady (Jan 9, 2020)

Surgeon charges $76,000 to make you up to 6 inches taller by breaking leg bone and tricking the body into thinking it still has to grow.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/men-paying-76-000-limb-155514396.html


----------



## Gardenlover (Jan 9, 2020)

Seems like your legs would then be disproportionate to the rest of your body.

You may never be able to touch your toes again.


----------



## Catlady (Jan 9, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> Seems like your legs would then be disproportionate to the rest of your body.
> 
> You may never be able to touch your toes again.


I'm a big fan of the movie "Gattaca" and that is what Vincent (Ethan Hawke) had to do to assume the identity of his mentor Jerome Morrow (Jude Law).  It looked pretty painful.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 9, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> Seems like your legs would then be disproportionate to the rest of your body.



Actually that's a very good point. Probably 3 inches would be enough to not make someone look out of proportion...

 Women can be 6 inches taller in a nano second by wearing stiletto heels ...no bones broken there...well not until we try and walk downstairs in them..*yikes*..


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 9, 2020)

My cousin Rocko will do the same if you want to be shorter.


----------



## Catlady (Jan 9, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Actually that's a very good point. Probably 3 inches would be enough to not make someone look out of proportion...
> 
> Women can be 6 inches taller in a nano second by wearing stiletto heels ...no bones broken there...well not until we try and walk downstairs in them..*yikes*..


My ex-husband was Italian and only 5'6'' tall.  I was his same height and after our divorce he married a woman 5'8''.  When the men's platform shoes came into style he was wearing them with gusto since he was her height.  I'm sure he was upset when those shoes went out of favor.  LOL


----------



## Catlady (Jan 9, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Women can be 6 inches taller in a nano second by wearing stiletto heels ...no bones broken there...well not until we try and walk downstairs in them..*yikes*..



Melania Trump has no problem wearing those 5 inch stillettos.  I don't understand why she wears them, she's very tall and so is her husband.


----------



## win231 (Jan 9, 2020)

I read about something similar many years ago, but it was for really short people - under 5 ft.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 9, 2020)

For $76,000.00 I could hire a few short people to stand next to me.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 9, 2020)

Catlady said:


> Melania Trump has no problem wearing those 5 inch stillettos.  I don't understand why she wears them, she's very tall and so is her husband.


 Yes it's the same with William and Katherine. He's 6.3'' , and she wears high heels , and she's almost as tall as him.  She looks lovely, but I do shudder when I see her carrying a child when she's got the totterers on , and especially when she's walking down the steps of a plane a babe in one arm, and holding the hand of another.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## Catlady (Jan 9, 2020)

@hollydolly -  I read that she was very wild when young and in college.  But, now she is beautiful and very classy and I like 90% of her fashion choices and she seems to be a great mum.  I like her a lot, Will could not have picked a better future queen!


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 9, 2020)

Catlady said:


> @hollydolly -  I read that she was very wild when young and in college.  But, now she is beautiful and very classy and I like 90% of her fashion choices and she seems to be a great mum.  I like her a lot, Will could not have picked a better future queen!


I don't think she was ''wild'' in the sense that we think sometimes of college kids, I think  she was pretty much a good girl, and had no other intimate boyfriends ,  she's had her eye on William since being a young teen, so I think although she was fun to be around she didn't do anything which might disgrace herself. Remember they met at University so they've grown up together really.. ( although he did give her the big E for a period) they soon got back together quite quickly. ...and she earned herself the nickname of ''waity katie'' from the press, because she waited 9 years to marry him.. not really knowing if he would or not..


----------



## Judycat (Jan 9, 2020)

May I add that our bones aren't hollow? The doc will be jamming metal into your bone marrow, probably with a hammer. What can go wrong?


----------



## Catlady (Jan 9, 2020)

Judycat said:


> May I add that our bones aren't hollow? The doc will be jamming metal into your bone marrow, probably with a hammer. What can go wrong?


Bone marrow is soft, like wet cornmeal.  By hollow, they mean the bone is like a tube, it's not solid.  He's done 30 so far so it's obviously working, but someone has to be desperate to be taller to dish out that kind of money.  And, according to the article, most of the men are highly paid professionals.


----------



## treeguy64 (Jan 9, 2020)

I wouldn't mind being three inches taller, but it wasn't in the cards for me, this time around. I did just fine. $76G's? Nah, I'll pass.......


----------



## Gardenlover (Jan 10, 2020)

Catlady said:


> Bone marrow is soft, like wet cornmeal.  By hollow, they mean the bone is like a tube, it's not solid.  He's done 30 so far so it's obviously working, but someone has to be desperate to be taller to dish out that kind of money.  And, according to the article, most of the men are highly paid professionals.


Perhaps it would be viable for basketball players where six more inches could give them an advantage, plus they have the money to pay for it.


----------



## Judycat (Jan 10, 2020)

Catlady said:


> Bone marrow is soft, like wet cornmeal.  By hollow, they mean the bone is like a tube, it's not solid.  He's done 30 so far so it's obviously working, but someone has to be desperate to be taller to dish out that kind of money.  And, according to the article, most of the men are highly paid professionals.


True, but I doubt the Doc advertises the ones that didn't turn out so well. They just say, of course with any surgery there's a risk of complications.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 10, 2020)

win231 said:


> I read about something similar many years ago, but it was for really short people - under 5 ft.



I think I heard something like that, too.  Doing it on little people, as children.  Bit as an average sized adult?  Seems odd.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 10, 2020)

I need to be about a foot taller so that I can be the right height for my weight...anyone got a spare $76,000.00 laying around?


----------



## win231 (Jan 10, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> I think I heard something like that, too.  Doing it on little people, as children.  Bit as an average sized adult?  Seems odd.


Where there is money, there will always be ridiculous.  Now, liposuction & gastric bypass are being advertised for women who want to lose 15 lbs so they can fit into a bathing suit for the summer.  And any doctor can become "qualified" for cosmetic surgery by attending a weekend seminar held at hotels.
One billboard ad really ticked me off.  It showed a guy around 150 lbs overweight stuffing cake into his mouth.
The caption read:  _"Dieting Sucks"  _Below that was an ad for a doctor who does gastric bypass surgery.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 10, 2020)

*@win231 Oh do NOT even get me started on gastric bypass!!  My husband was a big guy. A few years ago, he had a cardiac issue, and lost a lot of weight after, by seriously changing his diet. Lost almost 100 lbs.  In 2018 he had cancer surgery..successful. In seeing his primary doc not long after the surgery , he had lost even more weight in the meantime.  The doc, had the nerve to say he felt he needed bypass surgery.  This after he lost OVER 100 lbs in 2 years, on his own.  Hubby pretty much told his doc he was full of it.*


----------



## toffee (Jan 11, 2020)

try manure -cheaper lol-- we are what we are - watched a prog on tv -in Turkish clinic what these women mainly brits
went through -total butchery and it costs lives 'apart from the pain it made me flinch to watch it ...


----------



## StarSong (Jan 11, 2020)

If someone wants it and can pay the money, why not?  Just another form of cosmetic surgery.


----------



## toffee (Jan 11, 2020)

keep to simple I say - not having your face stretched' nothing lasts with face lifts -


----------



## Catlady (Jan 11, 2020)

toffee said:


> *try manure *-cheaper lol-- we are what we are - watched a prog on tv -in Turkish clinic what these women mainly brits
> went through -total butchery and it costs lives 'apart from the pain it made me flinch to watch it ...


LOL, that brought me back to my past, first time I've heard that expression since my mother died.  She was only 4'11'' and I was almost 5'7''.  When she needed something on the high shelf she would ask me to get it.  She would then joke and say,  "That's why I gave you more manure, so you would be taller and get stuff for me"  (in Italian, manure is _letame_).


----------



## rgp (Jan 14, 2020)

Well, I would never do any of it but... IMO if another person wants it , and it doesn't cost me/us....so what? My only caution?....is that I personally know two people , one man & one woman they both had the gastric bypass performed . And both of them, have had a whole host of physical/medical problems with it, and their weight has crept back up.

{He} started out at near 500 pounds....down to 250, back up to about 350.

{She} started out at just over 300 pounds....down to just about 150....back up to 200+.


----------

